# Trang web chia sẻ video nổi tiếng LiveLeak bất ngờ bị "khai tử"



## huynhthantho (22 Tháng năm 2021)

Được thành lập vào năm 2006, LiveLeak đã nhanh chóng trở thành một trong những trang web video nổi tiếng và được yêu thích nhất trên thế giới. Một trong những lý do giúp LiveLeak trở nên nổi tiếng vì trang web này không giới hạn nội dung do người dùng đăng tải. Bất kỳ video với nội dung gì, từ bạo lực, gây sốc, đẫm máu hay khiêu dâm… đều có thể được đăng tải lên LiveLeak.

Tuy nhiên, mới đây, ban lãnh đạo của LiveLeak đã quyết định "khai tử" trang web này, dù lượng người truy cập vẫn ở mức cao.

Ban lãnh đạo của LiveLeak không đưa ra lý do cho quyết định bất ngờ của mình, nhưng đã gửi lời cảm ơn đến những người đã lựa chọn LiveLeak, thường xuyên truy cập, chia sẻ nội dung trên trang web này trong suốt 15 năm qua.

"Thế giới đã thay đổi rất nhiều trong vài năm qua, Internet cũng thay đổi theo và chúng ta, với tư cách là con người, cũng vậy. Chúng tôi cảm thấy LiveLeak đã đạt được tất cả những gì có thể và đã đến lúc chúng tôi nên thử một điều gì đó mới mẻ, thú vị", Hayden Hewitt, nhà đồng sáng lập trang web LiveLeak cho biết trong một thông báo đưa ra.

"Mặc dù tôi biết nhiều người trong số các bạn sẽ thấy khó chịu, thậm chí tức giận về quyết định của chúng tôi, nhưng tôi hy vọng các bạn hiểu lý do của chúng tôi và đánh giá cao điều đó. Cùng với các bạn, chúng ta đã cùng nhau trải qua những khoảng thời gian thú vị và một số thời điểm điên rồ. Nhưng đây là thời điểm thích hợp để chúng tôi vạch ra một con đường mới", Hewitt cho biết thêm.

Giờ đây, khi truy cập vào địa chỉ trang web của LiveLeak, người dùng sẽ được chuyển hướng sang một trang web chia sẻ video khác, với tên gọi "ItemFix", tuy nhiên, các nội dung trên trang web mới này sẽ được kiểm duyệt một cách gắt gao, trái ngược hoàn toàn với LiveLeak trước đây.

Trước đó, LiveLeak đã chịu áp lực từ chính phủ nhiều quốc gia khi không kiểm duyệt các nội dung do người dùng đăng tải. Nhiều tổ chức khủng bố thậm chí còn đăng tải lên LiveLeak những video đánh bom liều chết, xả súng hoặc sát hại con tin… như một hình thức để tuyên truyền chủ nghĩa khủng bố. Có vẻ như ban lãnh đạo của LiveLeak nhận ra rằng các nội dung bạo lực, khiêu dâm… đã quá nhiều và phổ biến trên mạng Internet, nên muốn thực hiện một sự thay đổi để phần nào giảm bớt đi các nội dung này.


----------

